# A few WiFi queries



## dashing.sujay (Jan 14, 2012)

1) How to know how many users are connected to my wifi modem? I can't find any section in my modem which shows it. My modem is beetel 450tc1. Plus "net view" command works only for windows systems. (have heard this, not tried)

2) I have shared a folder in homegroup through wifi. I can see it via another lappi but when I try to open it, it says "Acces denied". 

3) Also, earlier when I clicked any lappi connected to wifi through network places, it aksed for network logon-pass. I tried all possible things, but failed to login. I must inform you that I had alreadu changed homegroup sharing pass. Only after I disabled "password based sharing", I was able to access shared contents, but again with above shared limitation. Why?

4) How do I control bandwidth division to other systems connected? I guess its modem sepecific.

5) Any way to know the details of browsing/any use which is being made by other systems connected?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2012)

I have not used that modem but ..
1. Almost all WIFI devices comes with interface which allows you to manage and see WIFI users --> Generally you are supposed to log into modem with their default IP and you will see host of features. For eg. I have dlink wifi device, I log into it through IP 192.168.1.1 also , with my another netgear wifi device.. same goes, though I always change default IP to something else.
2. It has nothing to do with WIFI, its networking stuff, assuming you have standard windows 7 sharing, if both the computers have an account with same name and password then you can share easily else you are supposed to give password.
3. Its not what you are thinking, as said earlier , if you know any account's login /pass on remote computer.. then you can access them.
4. No ,  its not modem specific.. either you need a router with bandwidth control or install some software on one of the gateway to do that and then pass traffic through it.
5. Same as answer 4 .. you need something specific.. or you can simply sneak peak into traffic through software like wireshark etc..
6. (You didn't ask for that..) You are asking to do things which need little more than basic knowledge of networking, either get someone to do it for you or learn  yourself 

Goodluck !


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 14, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I have not used that modem but ..
> 1. Almost all WIFI devices comes with interface which allows you to manage and see WIFI users --> Generally you are supposed to log into modem with their default IP and you will see host of features. For eg. I have dlink wifi device, I log into it through IP 192.168.1.1 also , with my another netgear wifi device.. same goes, though I always change default IP to something else.
> 2. It has nothing to do with WIFI, its networking stuff, assuming you have standard windows 7 sharing, if both the computers have an account with same name and password then you can share easily else you are supposed to give password.
> 3. Its not what you are thinking, as said earlier , if you know any account's login /pass on remote computer.. then you can access them.
> ...



1) That is what confusing me. I searched all sections of modem settings, but was unable to find. 

2) 





> if both the computers have an account with same name and password



What type of user name & pass? (windows?)

3) I know all the details of other computer, from windows password, sharing pass, everything. If you are reffering to windows user name-pass, most laptops don't have pass set, but still its asking for user name & pass. Firstly I thought user name should be computer's name, but couldn't came to conclusion as nothing worked.

4) By modem specific I meant that it is possible if only modem has that setting. Anyways, if my modem has not got that setting, which soft can do that? Wireshark?

6) Though I am not new to computers or networking jargons, but experiencing it practically for first time. 

Thnx for your reply.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 14, 2012)

Are you using *192.168.1.1 as its access for admin ?

2. Yes 
3. Windows 7 won't allow access unless username has password with it
4. For bandwidth division you can't use wireshark, its for packet sniffiing 
6. Happy learning .. even I am not good at windows networking .. bcz I started with linux .


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 14, 2012)

1) Yes
2) Then when I tried to access my lappi which has a pass from other lappi, it said wrong pass 
3)Then which soft/way to use for control of bandwidth division?
6)Yeah, I'm enjoying it


----------



## sygeek (Jan 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> 1) Yes
> 2) Then when I tried to access my lappi which has a pass from other lappi, it said wrong pass
> 3)Then which soft/way to use for control of bandwidth division?
> 6)Yeah, I'm enjoying it


[2] You need to know the password of the user's profile you are accessing (create if there isn't one). I don't remember the exact settings but I had the same problem with my laptop, a little messing with the network and sharing settings solved the problem.

I will post the exact settings once I get my laptop.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 14, 2012)

password of user's profile? You mean windows pass of system I'm accessing? I already know that. I will do a little tinkering then update.


----------



## sygeek (Jan 14, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> password of user's profile? You mean windows pass of system I'm accessing? I already know that. I will do a little tinkering then update.


user account.


----------

